# Need New Viper 5901 Antenna



## mikeymac3 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am in need of a new antenna for my viper 5901 system. I would like one that comes with the wire harness too. Does anyone have any idea where i could find one. Ive looked on the viper website and ebay. I cant seem to find anything. Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

contact the parent company DEI (directed electronics)


----------

